# Q & A with  IFBB Physique Pro Jillian Reville



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2012)

[h=2]Q & A with  IFBB Physique Pro Jillian Reville[/h]









*Jillian on Facebook*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## JillyRev (Mar 21, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE! I am so excited to be here!!!! I hope that I can answer any questions you have for me!

xoxo
Jilly


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome Jilly!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Welcome Jilly!!



HEY! thanks so much!!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome Jilly


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome and I am going to point out the elephant in the room, holy shit you are hot!


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Iron!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 21, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Welcome Jilly


 hey thank you!!! 



heavyiron said:


> Welcome to IronMag!


 thanks so much! im excited to be here!



oufinny said:


> Welcome and I am going to point out the elephant in the room, holy shit you are hot!


 well thank you!!!  ;p



BP2000 said:


> Welcome to the Iron!


 thanks so much!


wow what a great welcome! thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2012)

JillyRev in the house!  *Welcome!*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> HEY EVERYONE! I am so excited to be here!!!! I hope that I can answer any questions you have for me!
> 
> xoxo
> Jilly



Again, welcome!

How were you introduced to physique competition? 

*JillyRev's Contest History*


*2007*
Eastern USA Championships - NPC, Figure B, 3rd

*2008*
Atlantic States Championships - NPC, Figure B, 2nd
Eastern USA Championships - NPC, Figure B, 3rd
Nationals - NPC, Figure D, Did not place
New York Metro Championships - NPC, Figure B, 1st

*2009*
Junior Nationals - NPC, Figure D, Did not place
USA Championships - NPC, Figure D, Did not place

*2010*
Arnold Amateur - IFBB, Figure D, 8th
Nationals - NPC, Figure D, Did not place
New York Metro Championships - NPC, Figure B, 2nd
Team Universe Championships - NPC, Figure D, Did not place

*2012
Desert Muscle Classic - IFBB, 3rd*






JillyRev at the Desert Muscle Classic! A perfect "10".


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Again, welcome!
> 
> How were you introduced to physique competition?
> 
> ...


  THANKS CURT~~~~~~ i updated a few shows    Nice to see that you are here!! 



Vibrant said:


> Welcome to IM!!!


 thank you!!!



PJ BRAUN said:


> Welcome!!


 Thanks!


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 22, 2012)

Great to have you here Jilly!! You gonna crush the competition in New York?? I'm rooting for you and Jon!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 22, 2012)

Aloha and welcome to IML Jilly !!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 22, 2012)

Another great addition to the team! Very happy to have you here, Jillian!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah Jilly!  Welcome to Team IML!  So happy to have you on board with us!  Now I'm even more excited for us to do a show together so we can pimp out our Team!!!  Love you lady with all my heart!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Mama!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Great to have you here Jilly!! You gonna crush the competition in New York?? I'm rooting for you and Jon!


 ehy!!! thanks so mucg! i am so ready to get backon stage! im going to do the Orlando Europa first! 5 weeks!!! NY is going to be CRAZY! all my friends will be there doing the show, Juan, Jon, Marco, Melissa and Kat.  i am excited ffor orlando but the NY Pro is going to be a really special show for me!



ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha and welcome to IML Jilly !!


 heyhey!!! thanks! 



Aaron Singerman said:


> Another great addition to the team! Very happy to have you here, Jillian!


 Aaron! yay! im so happy to be here!!!



IslandGirl said:


> Yeah Jilly!  Welcome to Team IML!  So happy to have you on board with us!  Now I'm even more excited for us to do a show together so we can pimp out our Team!!!  Love you lady with all my heart!


 Tracy my <3!!!! Love you too! you are such an awesome woman. i cannot wait to hang again! we need to plan our show out lol  



sassy69 said:


> Welcome Mama!


 hey chica!!!!!!!!!!!! how are you???


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

I realize I missed a question from Curt.

I got into doing the Physique division because I was tired of the beat down I was getting in Figure haha. I always did well at local shows, but on the National stage, I never placed.  I was told I was always to hard and muscular. though I tried my best to shrink down, i just wasnt happy w that look. i really look better w more muscle. my frame can hold moe muscle and i look better fuller.  I had a lt of people pushing me to do the new division (ill write more about this in my journal!).  making the switch wa one of the best things i have ever done. not just because i earned my pro card, but because it allows me to train and diet how i like. the joy of competing is back in my life now, and i look forward to the journey every day!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 23, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> I realize I missed a question from Curt.
> 
> I got into doing the Physique division because I was tired of the beat down I was getting in Figure haha. I always did well at local shows, but on the National stage, I never placed.  I was told I was always to hard and muscular. though I tried my best to shrink down, i just wasnt happy w that look. i really look better w more muscle. my frame can hold moe muscle and i look better fuller.  I had a lt of people pushing me to do the new division (ill write more about this in my journal!).  making the switch wa one of the best things i have ever done. not just because i earned my pro card, but because it allows me to train and diet how i like. *the joy of competing is back in my life now*, and i look forward to the journey every day!



I bolded the part Jilly that struck me, that is why we should all do this. Do it for the joy!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I bolded the part Jilly that struck me, that is why we should all do this. Do it for the joy!!!


 
thats just it! so many people get wrapped up in turning Pro, or winning local shows etc. they lose themselves to the sport. I have done it before too, let competing consume me and my actions. I think most people have falled down that road before. Its almost like a re-birth when you realize you CAN do this sport and live a balanced life. Those that chose to balance their lives with what really matters to them are much happier people! 

Sure we all want to win, and do well,, but we are on stage for maybe 5 minutes if we are lucky.... 5 minutes..... the journey to get to those 5 minutes should be the exciting part!!!! training, dieting, watching our bodies change, that is the what we should be enjoying. Enjoying the process!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> thats just it! so many people get wrapped up in turning Pro, or winning local shows etc. they lose themselves to the sport. I have done it before too, let competing consume me and my actions. I think most people have falled down that road before. Its almost like a re-birth when you realize you CAN do this sport and live a balanced life. Those that chose to balance their lives with what really matters to them are much happier people!
> 
> Sure we all want to win, and do well,, but we are on stage for maybe 5 minutes if we are lucky.... 5 minutes..... the journey to get to those 5 minutes should be the exciting part!!!! training, dieting, watching our bodies change, that is the what we should be enjoying. Enjoying the process!



Absolutely!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have questions for me???  

come on! you can ask anything!! lol i might not answer lmao but you can ask


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 27, 2012)

Jill how do you feel about the results of the Sac show where they rewarded a MUSCULAR female? Which they said they wanted it toned down...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jilly,

What made you decide to want to compete? Was it seeing a physique you admired, were you competitive as a kid and this was a natural outlet? Tell us why you do it. I love seeing the reasons people do this crazy sport!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2012)

what are your off season and competition stats? (heights, weight, bf%, etc.)

what are you thoughts on cardio, necessary to get ripped?

what is your ultimate goal as far as this sport?

how do you feel about the way WP is being judged?


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Jill how do you feel about the results of the Sac show where they rewarded a MUSCULAR female? Which they said they wanted it toned down...


good question. i actaully dont think she was too muscular at all.... i think she was just right. I had her winning the show even before she stepped on stage. I think her look is more of what they want. Its hard to say because this is still such a new division, and to be fair, we are all trying to figure it out. AND you can only judge who shows up. Do i wish we could be more muscular, YES, I personally love the look i had 2 days out from the Desert Muscle Classic. ill post pics. but it was way to much, and i had to eat my way into the show. 



Anabolic5150 said:


> Jilly,
> 
> What made you decide to want to compete? Was it seeing a physique you admired, were you competitive as a kid and this was a natural outlet? Tell us why you do it. I love seeing the reasons people do this crazy sport!


In college like most people I gained a lot of weight. Growing up, I had always been an athlete and was always in awesome shape. When I got to college, I decided socializing and going out to the bar was more important than working out.
After college I moved to San Diego w a few of my girlfriends. Everyone was in shape, looked good, and was always exercising in some way. I realized I was way to heavy for my own comfort level and I got a trainer. I lost 30lbs in about 3 months and felt great! People at the gym were always telling me I had the right frame for Figure.  At that time, I had never payed attention to the sport and just shook off the comments.

I moved to NYC and continued training w a new trainer. He was an NPC Bodybuilder. I watched him win the overall at the NY Metropolitans, and while there checked out the other girls. I knew I could step on stage and look better than most of the competitors. So I set my sites on a show that November '07, the Eastern USAs. The rest is history! I was bitten by the competition bug and never turned back!




Prince said:


> what are your off season and competition stats? (heights, weight, bf%, etc.)
> 
> what are you thoughts on cardio, necessary to get ripped?
> 
> ...



Off season really depends, Last year I got up to 140, im 5'5. I was on stage at the Desert Muscle Classic at 127. Lasy year I was 122 and 124, but this was coming back from competing in Figure at 118 to 120.  i never take my body fat. i just know its low. im assuming its really low, if id have to guess on stage last year i was like 6% at the first show, about 8% at Jr Nats when i turned pro. I think now its prob 8 to 10?  Not sure!  i just go by how i look lol!

I think that Cardio is a must, but diet is also key. i think there is a fine balance between too much and too little. It really depends on the person. I end up doing up to 2.5 hours, and always pull back at the last weeks. i feel as though for myself, i want to be ready early and cardio helps me get there.  I also think it depends on what division you are in and what the look is! 

Ultimate Goal! THE O BABY!!!! I want the chance to prove that I am the best, and can be the best. Just to qualify and stand on that stage where the best of the best has stood would be an honor. 

so far, its a tough call. i was surprised at the call outs at the first show. it did not go as i thought it would. I though Dana and I would be 1-2, with Tracy and Marilina as 3-4...  
at the second show, i was surprised. but again, you can only judge who is there. 

and the third show in Sac, well i like Karin's look, not a real fan of Sara's physique, though i think if she came in tighter i would like her look more.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2012)

INTERVIEW WITH IFBB WOMEN'S PHYSIQUE PRO JILLIAN REVILLE - YouTube


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jilly Wins the O!!!!

Damn that has a nice ring to it!!!

You can do it girl, I know that for a fact!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

*Jillian Reville Interview*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

IronMagLabs IFBB Pro Jillian Reville Trains Legs - YouTube


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice vid Jilly and great interview Aaron.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Jilly Wins the O!!!!
> 
> Damn that has a nice ring to it!!!
> 
> You can do it girl, I know that for a fact!!!!


 hahaha doesnt it!!! who do we talk to about this lmao!  



IslandGirl said:


> Nice vid Jilly and great interview Aaron.


 thanks mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> hahaha doesnt it!!! who do we talk to about this lmao!



The judges!!!! LOL

You'll get there, you have the heart and the desire!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> The judges!!!! LOL
> 
> You'll get there, you have the heart and the desire!!


 One day!!! till then, it going to bust my tiny tushy every day! lol!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

Know you will!! Night Jilly!!


----------



## Angelstar (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Jilly...
I am new here...All the best for the show coming!
I was inspired by your leg work out video today.
Thanks so much for sharing..
I am going to try it out tomorrow!
Chat soon..


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 30, 2012)

Angelstar said:


> Hi Jilly...
> I am new here...All the best for the show coming!
> I was inspired by your leg work out video today.
> Thanks so much for sharing..
> ...



heyheyhey!  welcome! thanks for coming by! let me know how the workout goes for you! if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Make us proud jillyrev Win!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jilly, question for my wife. She was wondering what your typical off season diet looks like. Not so much macros, but foods you eat daily. She is a new Mom, baby was born 3 1/2 months ago and she wants to get her shape back (I think she looks awesome, but she feels she needs work)

Any help you could offer would be great!


----------



## Angelstar (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Jilly,
I know you are probably really busy...
I have 26 weeks till my figure comp.
Would you mind sharing some tips on:
1. What should my calories count at this stage?  I am 52 kg 158 cm  with 15 bf atm...(i did my first novice show 2.5 years ago..i got down to 44 kg...below 7 bf with 1200 calories at the last 8 weeks)

2. How much protein / cab /fat should i be having right now...and then what and when is the nx stage?

I really appreciate your input...the leg work out was great!! i need to really work my quats..n hamstrings...i m hoping to have the much needed tear drop and sweep on the day...!

Thanks again..


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Jilly, question for my wife. She was wondering what your typical off season diet looks like. Not so much macros, but foods you eat daily. She is a new Mom, baby was born 3 1/2 months ago and she wants to get her shape back (I think she looks awesome, but she feels she needs work)
> 
> Any help you could offer would be great!



omg first off YAYAY for a baby! boy or girl? how excited are you! being a parents must be an amazing experience. I cant wait to one day become a mom. I want to have children so badly.  I am so happy for you both!

as for my off season, last year i was eating 5 to 6 meals a day, pretty clean. i never count marcos even when i am dieting. 

In the off season i would eat 6 egg whites and protein powder made into pancakes, w fruit for breakfast, about 6-7 oz of chicken and green veggies in meal 2 and 3, meal 4 would be a shake with pb, and dinner was always a HUGE salad with everything in it, nuts, berries, 6 oz of steak or chicken, dressing, any veggies i could find. 

i was not trying to bulk to much, but i was tryign to add some size. 

this is not the diet i would recomend for someone trying to lose weight. 

Id need to see what she is eating in an average day/week before i give the best advice. you can pm me if you want or post it here!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

1. What should my calories count at this stage?  I am 52 kg 158 cm  with 15 bf atm...(i did my first novice show 2.5 years ago..i got down to 44 kg...below 7 bf with 1200 calories at the last 8 weeks)

*well, i never count cals really. you are very far out at this point. are you or have you been bulking? or just eating clean? how long did you diet before you got on stage last time? how far out do you plan to start your prep?
*
2. How much protein / cab /fat should i be having right now...and then what and when is the nx stage?  *again this really depends on if you are bulking, when you need to star dieting, what your weight is at now compared to what you will want to be on stage at...
*
I really appreciate your input...the leg work out was great!! i need to really work my quats..n hamstrings...i m hoping to have the much needed tear drop and sweep on the day...!


*glad you liked the video! i hope i can help you! 
*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> omg first off YAYAY for a baby! boy or girl? how excited are you! being a parents must be an amazing experience. I cant wait to one day become a mom. I want to have children so badly.  I am so happy for you both!
> 
> as for my off season, last year i was eating 5 to 6 meals a day, pretty clean. i never count marcos even when i am dieting.
> 
> ...



Baby girl, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Scary being a Dad at 51, but she makes it all worthwhile.

Here is her typical day, she eats very clean,

Meal 1- 2 eggs scrambled, yogurt and fruit, 1 cup of coffee with cream and Equal
Meal 2- shake with fish oil or peanut butter
Meal 3- salad with chicken, cheese and low fat dressing
Meal 4- 4 ounces of chicken or beef, rice and veggies
Meal 5- 4-6 ounces of chicken or beef, rice or sweet potato, veggies and a piece of fruit

She doesn't need to do anything in my opinion except lose a little bit of post baby weight, but she saw your pics and said that she was very impressed and liked your style and would I ask for her. Of course, I always do what I am told, LOL

She is training with weights 3 days a week and does 2-3 30 minute cardio sessions at home. On weight days, she adds a small post workout shake of 30g dextrose and 30g protein to her meal plan. Friday we have a cheat meal of a burger and fries or sushi.

Thanks Jilly!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Baby girl, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Scary being a Dad at 51, but she makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> Here is her typical day, she eats very clean,
> 
> ...



she does eat pretty well!!! the issue is more with getting your hormones under control after pregancy. a lot of people know that when you are prego your hormones are totally crazy, but your hormones could be out of wack for a long time after you give birth too. is she breast feeding? (you dont have to answer that if you dont want to). Many people say that breast feeding helps with dropping weight after the birth of a child.  

I think she is doing a great job with what she is eating. but id have her maybe mix things up a bit and see what works better for her. Maybe pull some carbs one week and add more fats, or the other way around. since her body is still changing it will be hard to really pinpoint what she needs to do. 

since i have never had a baby, its hard to really give the best advice. 

the one thing i do know, is she can up the days or amount of time she is doign crdio if she can fit it in! 

and a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look out dady!!! i have to say, there is a very special bond with between a girl and her father. my dad is one of my best friends. he is always there for me no matter what. Even today, i had a HUGE meeting that i needed back up at, and who was there, my dad  even at 32 i still go to him for advice and guidance. you are one lucky man! take care of your ladies


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> she does eat pretty well!!! the issue is more with getting your hormones under control after pregancy. a lot of people know that when you are prego your hormones are totally crazy, but your hormones could be out of wack for a long time after you give birth too. is she breast feeding? (you dont have to answer that if you dont want to). Many people say that breast feeding helps with dropping weight after the birth of a child.
> 
> I think she is doing a great job with what she is eating. but id have her maybe mix things up a bit and see what works better for her. Maybe pull some carbs one week and add more fats, or the other way around. since her body is still changing it will be hard to really pinpoint what she needs to do.
> 
> ...



She isn't breastfeeding anymore, she is back at work and her job is hectic so finding time to pump was limited. I'll tell her about mixing stuff up, I think she will be open to any ideas that will work. I know she feels she should be back at her pre-baby weight, but its only been a few months and she is only about 20 pounds away.

I'll also advise her about the cardio, she hates it but she knows it works!!

And yep, my little girl won me over the minute I saw her. I'm wrapped around her little fingers, she wants to be held and Daddy is there. It is amazing to have her, she is a blessing and I realize that.

Thank you Jilly, your a very good person to help out. And tell your Dad that you have new fans, and so does he!! I respect a man who takes care of his girl!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

aww that is so cute! i am so happy for you that you have this new love in yoru life!  so amazing 

ok gotcha on the breast feeding, many companies are moving forward and have pump rooms, but its still not as wide spread as it should be.

and your wife can totally get back to where she want to be, but she also needs to not put pressure on herself. right now its goign to be all about balance and seeing what works for her, its a hard road because hormones can be a bitch to deal with. but i am sure after beign prego, she knows her body and knows how to watch for how her body is responding. 

i know she can do it!!!! 



Anabolic5150 said:


> She isn't breastfeeding anymore, she is back at work and her job is hectic so finding time to pump was limited. I'll tell her about mixing stuff up, I think she will be open to any ideas that will work. I know she feels she should be back at her pre-baby weight, but its only been a few months and she is only about 20 pounds away.
> 
> I'll also advise her about the cardio, she hates it but she knows it works!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> aww that is so cute! i am so happy for you that you have this new love in yoru life!  so amazing
> 
> ok gotcha on the breast feeding, many companies are moving forward and have pump rooms, but its still not as wide spread as it should be.
> 
> ...



I let her read your post, she smiled and said that you are right. She will get there, no rush. I think she is absolutely beautiful the way she is, hell any way she is, she is my love.

Thanks again Jilly, very much appreciate the time and encouragement you have given to my wife and the friendship here.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 10, 2012)

If anyone is wondering, Halo for her is AWESOME! I have been doing less and less weight since i have been dieting for so long (since nov) and i have been taking Halo for her for just over a week....

just to give you an idea of how my strength has increased, i was using 25lbs on each side for lunges on the smith machine, till this weekend, when i went up to 75lbs on each side!!!!! WTF!!!!!! INSANE!!! I am so excited!!! Love this stuff!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 10, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> If anyone is wondering, Halo for her is AWESOME! I have been doing less and less weight since i have been dieting for so long (since nov) and i have been taking Halo for her for just over a week....
> 
> just to give you an idea of how my strength has increased, i was using 25lbs on each side for lunges on the smith machine, till this weekend, when i went up to 75lbs on each side!!!!! WTF!!!!!! INSANE!!! I am so excited!!! Love this stuff!!!



WOW!!!! You and Halo for Her make a great team!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 10, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> WOW!!!! You and Halo for Her make a great team!!!


  i need to tape my NEW Leg day!!!  this sat ill be taping it! its crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 10, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> i need to tape my NEW Leg day!!!  this sat ill be taping it! its crazy!!!!!!



Gotta see it, the wife too!!!


----------



## zeus101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jill do you have any advice as far as protein sources or dieting tips for vegetarians my trainer wrote a diet for my wife however she likes fruit and nuts which he would not include ....
Thanks !!


----------



## zeus101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Regarding the above post she does eat fish.


----------



## Angelstar (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Jilly,
I had been eating clean for 3 months now...should i be bulking the nx 12 weeks?
I am eating:
breakfast: protein shake with 30g oats , 2x eggs
10 am : pineapple or cottage cheese
12.30: 140 g fish or kangaroo meat + 120 greens  + 50g rice
3.00: protein (plus 20g oats on training day) / i train after work at 6.30 pm
6.30: 140 g fish or kangaroo meat + 120 greens  + 50g rice
8.30 Pm : Protein shake

Apart from these..i started using peptides 2 weeks ago

Last time, m very first 2 years ago..i only prep for 10 weeks!!  That was train, bulk and diet down all in one!!???
I was having only around 1200 C...and i went from 51 kg to 44.5 on stage.  below 7 % bf

I love your input Jilly and would really really appreciate..xxx



JillyRev said:


> 1. What should my calories count at this stage?  I am 52 kg 158 cm  with 15 bf atm...(i did my first novice show 2.5 years ago..i got down to 44 kg...below 7 bf with 1200 calories at the last 8 weeks)
> 
> *well, i never count cals really. you are very far out at this point. are you or have you been bulking? or just eating clean? how long did you diet before you got on stage last time? how far out do you plan to start your prep?
> *
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2012)

Jillian Reville Posing At The 2012 IFBB Europa Show Of Champions - YouTube


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hcgnexusinfo (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to Team IML!  So happy to have you on board with us!  Now I'm  even more excited for us to do a show together so we can pimp out our  Team!!!  Love you lady with all my heart!


----------



## JillyRev (May 7, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> Jill do you have any advice as far as protein sources or dieting tips for vegetarians my trainer wrote a diet for my wife however she likes fruit and nuts which he would not include ....
> Thanks !!



what kind of diet? for a prep or to jut lose weight? and does she like fish? or tofu?


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 11, 2012)

what's your favorite "cheat" meal ?


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on the changes you made and your placing at the Europa !

8 days till NY !! We are excited for you !!


----------



## zeus101 (May 16, 2012)

Jill just to loose weight however she does like fish in moderation and yes she likes tofu.....


----------



## JillyRev (May 22, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> what's your favorite "cheat" meal ?


 i love COLD STONE! thats wht i always have on my cheat meal day! i also love burgers and fries lol



ParadiseCup said:


> Congrats on the changes you made and your placing at the Europa !
> 
> 8 days till NY !! We are excited for you !!


 thanks!!! the Europa was awesome. NY, well not so great but its time for a rest and some time to grow! Halo for Her here I come! 



zeus101 said:


> Jill just to loose weight however she does like fish in moderation and yes she likes tofu.....



ill pm you!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

I have got some great news! Starting in July, I will be doing an 8 week test drive of the Halo for Her Stack along with the Osta RX. I will be doing videos of certain lifts every week, tracking my progress, meals and diet, and much more! i am totally excited about this! Lots of people have been askign about the Halo for her, and I thought this will be a great way to sho everyone exactly why ALL WOMEN should try Halo for Her!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> I have got some great news! Starting in July, I will be doing an 8 week test drive of the Halo for Her Stack along with the Osta RX. I will be doing videos of certain lifts every week, tracking my progress, meals and diet, and much more! i am totally excited about this! Lots of people have been askign about the Halo for her, and I thought this will be a great way to sho everyone exactly why ALL WOMEN should try Halo for Her!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 24, 2012)

My FIRST COVER!!!  Fitness Magazine


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats Jilly!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats Jilly, thats awesome! You look amazing!


----------



## Jack B. (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow you have an amazing physique! What kind of diet would you recommend for a 20-year woman just getting started? 5'4", 120 pounds, general athlete but not much hardcore training. My cousin is interested in getting into bodybuilding.


----------



## Energizerkitty (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice Job Gal!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats Jilly, way to go!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> My FIRST COVER!!!  Fitness Magazine



Awesome news! And an awesome cover, too...







 Congratulations!


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 25, 2012)

Just droping in! been such a busy summer but now its back to business!


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Jill!

What are some up coming events you have planned, with shows or life in general?


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Hey Jill!
> 
> What are some up coming events you have planned, with shows or life in general?



hey 

WELL! tons of stuff actually!
Tomorrow I start student teaching till the end of November.
We move from NY to CT (back to our home town) on Thursday!
I will be missing the O because the girl across the street from my house i grew up in (I babysat her since she was 4) is now engaged and getting married!

There is a FANTASTIC Posing Seminar with a panel discussion with all the Pros from CT, Evan Centopani, Tabitha Leandri, Michelle Brent, Michelle Derosa and myself at the Montanari Brothers Powerhouse (was Golds) New Haven October 13th. ill post the info when it comes out 
And I will be judging at the CT show October 20th, and my best friend Juan Morel will be guest posing! 

And I will be at the Easterns in NYC in Nov  

After all that is said and done, we might be moving to Cali in Fen for my bfs job. 

BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

What about you?? anything exciting?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi JillyRev!!


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

HEY!!!  Have a great sunday! 


ctr10 said:


> Hi JillyRev!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

Whoa, seems like a pretty busy schedule for sure.  Moving sucks ha ha, and you might be doing it twice in 6 months time!  We just moved as well, and added another baby girl to our family.  Wife is getting pretty amped up about starting her journey to her first bikini show.  So I'm allover the web trying to find information for her so she can get off my back about it lol.  I'm kidding,I'm super excited for her as well seeing her like this.  She's knows it'll take a couple years to learn he specifics, but she ain't the kind to give up.

Look forward to seeing our updates.  Have a great day, and try not to get over whelmed with everything.  Take it ez Jill...


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Whoa, seems like a pretty busy schedule for sure.  Moving sucks ha ha, and you might be doing it twice in 6 months time!  We just moved as well, and added another baby girl to our family.  Wife is getting pretty amped up about starting her journey to her first bikini show.  So I'm allover the web trying to find information for her so she can get off my back about it lol.  I'm kidding,I'm super excited for her as well seeing her like this.  She's knows it'll take a couple years to learn he specifics, but she ain't the kind to give up.
> 
> Look forward to seeing our updates.  Have a great day, and try not to get over whelmed with everything.  Take it ez Jill...


Aww new baby! congrats! how awesome!!!! 
and she is doing bikini, thats great! are you doing her diet or does she have a coach? is someone helping her with her poses? you should look into a posing seminar in your area for bikini. We have one coming up in CT in Oct but i dont think you live in CT. 
if she is nervious about posing, what can help is you set up a video camera for her and have her do the wallk and the poses. have her check it out after and she will be able to see what she would look like on stage. This has helped me A TON when practicing for figure and physique.
if you have any questions i can try to help answer them!


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

No diet advice or coaching from me, lol!  I don't even know what I'm eating ha ha!  I will show her this so she can see your post.  Thank you.


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> No diet advice or coaching from me, lol!  I don't even know what I'm eating ha ha!  I will show her this so she can see your post.  Thank you.



lol!  well there are tons of places to find info, you just need to know where and what to look for so if she needs help let me know!


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Aug 31, 2012)

We all know that Cardio is must for  first 6 weeks of a cutting cycle.


----------



## JillyRev (Sep 5, 2012)

syed2011 said:


> We all know that Cardio is must for  first 6 weeks of a cutting cycle.


 i think cardio is key year round!


----------

